# Hello !



## Wiktoria Zac (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi everyone! I would like to introduce myself as a new member.​My name is Wiktoria. I'm from Poland and I am aspiring music composer.​I finally decided to register on this amazing forum even though I've been reading looots of topics here for more than a year now ​You helped me sooo much! With improving my skills, with choosing the best virtual instruments, etc.​​So, have a nice day and I hope to find more and more useful informations here.​​CHEERS​


----------



## Geomir (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Wiktoria! That's how most of us do it anyway: after spending months of silently watching and reading everything here, in the end we become members ourselves!


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi and welcome.
What style of music do you write?


----------



## Wiktoria Zac (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello 
My style of music.. mostly orchestral, but nothing fancy :D but for example, right now i'm working on an epic/orchestral background to a polish rap, so let's see how it goes haha 
If you are interested, here is my website:

http://wiktoriazac.com/


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice, I'll check it out later on  Love the idea of polish rap!

I find I move from one style to another too often. Maybe that's good in a way... but I sometimes think I need to concentrate on 1 or 2.


----------



## BassClef (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello Wiktoria and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 11, 2020)

Greetings !


----------



## zoixx (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## José Herring (Feb 12, 2020)

Cześć,

Don't aspire to be a composer. Just be one. Then aspire to be as good as you can be as a composer.


----------

